
5G is supposed to be the future. But here’s what it’s like today - apress
https://fortune.com/2020/01/24/5g-wireless-networks-verizon-t-mobile-att-reviews/
======
Zenst
When 3G launched, the consumer experience wasn't great, nor cheap. Same with
4G... But over a few years, that changed - things settled down and that will
be the case with 5G. What percentage of active mobile phones in use today are
5G compared to 4G, 3G and even 2G - well you can get an idea here:
[https://www.gsmaintelligence.com/research/?file=061ad2d2417d...](https://www.gsmaintelligence.com/research/?file=061ad2d2417d6ed1ab002da0dbc9ce22&download)

Short version is that this year 4G will grow more than 5G. It's about maturity
and cost and be few years until 5G gains, same way that 3G and 4G entered the
market - nothing flips overnight with consumers and that's down to cost. 4G
chipsets since launch got cheaper and cheaper and as that tractions, the
phones got cheaper offering 4G, so it gradually got there. 5G will be no
different and what you have today, will be cheaper and better tomorrow.
Remember - revisions happen and 4G today can do more than 4G at launch. Same
with 3G and....5G. Indeed 5G has some changes soon and those will help power
usage, that with chip advancements.....give it a few years.

